
In Praise Of Dangerous Toys - joshfraser
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/27/in-praise-of-dangerous-toys/
======
joshfraser
A great book on this topic is How to Live Dangerously: Why we should all stop
worrying, and start living. It inspired an Insight talk that I gave:
<http://www.onlineaspect.com/2010/07/05/ignite-boulder-11/>

